# Any cool (and easy) sticker mod?



## Efeverscente (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi! I have a Shengshou Wind that I don't want to use anymore, and I want to make any cool stickermod. I thought about making myself a cube like the one on the image below, but I accept any idea!








Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kerbingamer376 (Dec 10, 2015)

that cube you pictured is probably a shapemod, not a stickermod.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Buy smaller stickers (for 50mm cube for example) then scramble the Shengshou wind and stick the 50mm stickers on top of the regular stickers to make a 2 solved states cube


----------



## Efeverscente (Dec 10, 2015)

kerbingamer376 said:


> that cube you pictured is probably a shapemod, not a stickermod.



It depends on how do you want to look to it. I don't want the ball shaped pieces, only the stickers like the cube.


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 10, 2015)

Efeverscente said:


> It depends on how do you want to look to it. I don't want the ball shaped pieces, only the stickers like the cube.


 So you mean stickerless? I don't really understand what your asking for.


----------



## Jonman7 (Dec 11, 2015)

I think he means the color sheme (notice the all-red corner, all blue edge, etc.).


----------

